# Would this make a difference to a potential buyer?



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I have a 2012 VW Caddy which I've owned from new, and been the sole driver. The van has a full VW service & maintenance history, the timing belt and water pump were changed at 4 years and I had planned on doing the same in October when the van is 8 years old.

However... I have a new Caddy 4 on order and will be selling the current van privately in August. The mileage will be around 60,000 miles when I come to sell, and my OCD maintenance head is telling me to get the service and belt change carried out early, prior to selling.

So what do you folks think... if you were buying an 8 year old van would it be more attractive to you with the work completed or not?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If it's due to be done it'll be a good selling point to be freshly serviced. 

People don't want to be buying with instant bills and inconvenience of having work done.

Anyone knowing that the work is due will haggle the price due to it and it'll put others off.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Kerr said:


> If it's due to be done it'll be a good selling point to be freshly serviced.
> 
> People don't want to be buying with instant bills and inconvenience of having work done.
> 
> Anyone knowing that the work is due will haggle the price due to it and it'll put others off.


+1, it will appeal to a lot more people having it done and you'll end up paying for it either way on the sale price.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I’d be inclined to let the new buyer do the timing belt service and say that it’s priced accordingly. They might prefer to take it somewhere they know and trust rather than the garage/dealer you choose.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Its a selling point but it isn't going to add any value. I would leave it.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

I don’t think I’d buy a van that I would have to get serviced and cam belt and water pump fitted straight away it would mean the vehicle is off the road for a day and being a van it would mean a day not working and hassle of getting it booked in.


Each their own everyone is different.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I would say get it done, show receipts etc to show it's been done and it's a good selling point, but I can see the advantage of selling in August for £xxxx and agreeing with buyer that it'll need to be done on 3-4 months, there I'll knock off £xxx for you to get it done - the buyer can then get it sorted out and feels they've got a good price / discount to get it done...


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Get it serviced!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I would say don't initially and see what the interest is like. There are a lot of people out there who don't have a clue what is due and when.


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

A dealer in Newry told me he stopped changing timing belts on cars before he sold them as people would still go and get them done by their own mechanic for peace of mind. If it didn't need done, I would leave it


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

I’ve sold many cars over the years (privately and otherwise) and it’s best to carry out all essential repairs & maintenance prior to advertising; by doing so, the first person to see will normally buy; this has always worked for me and I’ve never had more than one customer ever view a car which was up for sale.

If essential maintenance or new tyres are required, despite justification; the majority of buyers don’t want to buy a vehicle that HAS to go into the garage or requires money spending on it within days of purchase.

When a buyer can find fault, they’ll use that and other minor issues to haggle for a larger reduction to the asking price, normally for more than the actual cost of repair; using the inconvenience of a repair and main dealer prices as justification.

Do all essentials repairs/maintenance, plus a good interior clean and bodywork detail.

Also, within the sales listing, highlight all general maintenance which may of been carried out within the last 18 months, such as new belts, discs, pads, exhaust, battery etc.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Agree with a lot of the comments but I wouldn't personally get it done. Most people won't even know it is due. If they do and it is a big deal for them then you can either agree on full asking price and you'll get it done or knock a few hundred off for them to get it done themselves. So long as the rest of the van is in need of nothing I really wouldn't worry, it certainly wouldn't put me off. If there is a list of other bits that are going to need doing as well then yeah I would probably walk away as the offer would be insultingly low.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

If I were you I'd get the belt and ancillaries done and documented, that way it is a selling point and less chance of someone trying to come back at you, that and the price might go up a few bob.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

If there was clear evidence that the belt had just been done then it would be a positive for me. But if priced accordingly I wouldn't have any issue buying a vehicle needing a timing belt (Last couple of cars I have bought I had the belts done straight away)


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

leave it , most likley get hammered down on the asking price anyway


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> leave it , most likley get hammered down on the asking price anyway


I agree, lets say you advertise it needing the cambelt, someone knocks you down £300 to take into account the work. Get the cambelt done and somebody knocks you down £300 for something else, either way its costing you. By not doing it you are moving the buyers focus away from knocking you down for the sake of it.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Advertise stating the price with and without new belt and pump Let the buyer decide


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

But would you want a stream of strangers turning up & attempting to chip away at the asking price, using the belt change as a deal breaker.

I’d much rather have the vehicle in such a condition that the buyer feels too cheeky to chip away at the asking price; although they always do but the better the condition, a buyers own subconscious prevents them from making too much of a cheeky offer, thus easier to arrive at a higher counter offer.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

You've also got to bear in mind what it will be pitched against on the market. If yours happens to be tidier and better prepped it will already look like a better choice even in light of any work that's due (again, a lot of buyers aren't switched on enough to properly check this).


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Thought this question looked familiar....saw it on the Caddy2k forum.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

You will not have trouble for a VW Caddy to sell for the asking price, just take your time. 
Seen many people offering low money and when they come back it’s gone for asking price.
My mate made that mistake, ended up paying a lot more from a dealer as he needed the van, the price asked was more than reasonable, but he thought he could knock a grand off. 
He left his phone number, but the guy never phoned him back, the guy sold it the same afternoon, unseen to another customer. 
Would I buy a van what needs work straight away, maybe if the price reflects the risk and unexpected cost.
But I would rather buy a van and willing to be fair with the price for one that had the main work done. 
The problem is a Caddy is easy to sell, so there are many buyers who will buy it regardless.
If it’s not close to the required mileage or time, you are fine, if it is due, you don’t want them to come back if they snapped the belt on the way home, because even if they buy private, they still have rights.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Van buyers are normally more switched on when it comes to belt & service intervals, as are those who buy performance and high mileage car.

My point, is so to achieve a sale from the first buyer to view it.

I‘d much prefer to adversities a vehicle the once and have it sold within days, rather it be listed for weeks on end with many viewing and test drives but no sale.

Also, when not a trader, there’s the sticky issue of it being insured during test drive. 

Also, a buyer seeing the same vehicle up for sale for weeks will either wonder why it hadn’t sold or believe they can buy it for a lot less than the asking price.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

What exactly does it say in the service manual? I have seen different things with 4 years then 5 years or a mileage figure.

If you put an ad in the paper today I wouldn't do it and wouldn't mention it. The van is properly serviced and that is it. Everything is done when it is needed. Only if the buyer asks would you then have to say a service is due in October.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Kerr said:


> If it's due to be done it'll be a good selling point to be freshly serviced.
> 
> People don't want to be buying with instant bills and inconvenience of having work done.
> 
> Anyone knowing that the work is due will haggle the price due to it and it'll put others off.


This ^ :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I managed to knock a little bit of money off the cheap little red fiesta a couple of years ago, the home trader hadn't gone though the paperwork and when i asked him if the cambelt had been done he said it would be in the service book, showed him the stamps and no record of it nor any paperwork saying it had been done. What he didn't know was i went through the service book and on the very last page which is intentionally left blank it said 'Cambelt Kit' and the date and the mileage was about 10k miles prior and was stamped by the Garage. Kept my mouth shut, paid and was a good price. 

Guess you don't know what to expect, some buyers will know what they need to look for and others don't have a clue, sold my sisters megane to someone who looked under the bonnet but didn't inspect anything not the oil cap, coolant bottle etc etc.

I had to take current fiesta as is and have a very steady drive back from Glasgow as didnt have time for it to be done or fancy returning home and going back again. Was only a cheap car but drove home gently and parked it up until it was booked in for a cambelt. The mileage was about 50k which is half the recommended but it was around the limit for time


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

My understanding of these vehicles is that they are highly sought after and people will be mad for it. I would use the recently serviced and belt etc as a selling point and just pitch the price upwards a bit and wait until the right seller comes along. If anyone tries to strong arm you and starts on about the asking price just say you have just changed your mind and intend to keep it!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I would be looking for it to be done, much more appealing and they cant really haggle on anything then, whereas if you dont have it done then thats a bargaining tool for them to get the price down.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

If it was a choice between a van that had the work done and one that needed the work done, i'd buy the one that had already been serviced and had the extra work done even if the price was greater.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I second the above, as a purchaser I would pay the extra for one that doesn't need any money spent on it for a while rather than spend a little less but knowing you need to get the belts and pump done.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

A good taken care of car and serviced in time will increase the market price.


----------

